# Incomplete skyscraper at Krakow, Poland



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

Once I found in the internet (unfortunately I do not know where) a picture of an abandonded high rise building in Krakow. This building, which was built in 1978 remained incomplete until now. According to the web source, it is 91 metres high and has 16 floors. Does someone in the forum knows more? Please ask the Polish community.


----------



## SoboleuS (Aug 1, 2003)

The official name of this building was NOT, but people in Krakow call it "Szkieletor" (Skeletor) 
The construction started in 1975 but was abandoned in 1979 because of economic crisis...




























There were plans of renovation of this building, but probably it will be demolished....


----------



## Sonic from Padova (Nov 23, 2004)

^it's a very BIIIIIIIGGGGGGG SHIT!!!!!!!!


----------



## 909 (Oct 22, 2003)

Last summer i was driving though the south of Poland and i can tell you, that's not the only incomplete (=never finished) highrise there.


----------



## waj0527 (Apr 12, 2004)

You dont see that everyday.


----------



## SoboleuS (Aug 1, 2003)

909 said:


> Last summer i was driving though the south of Poland and i can tell you, that's not the only incomplete (=never finished) highrise there.


Yes, that's true 
One incomplete tower was in Tychy and another one in Bielsko-Biala.
But that one in Tychy was demolished few months ago:


----------



## deep sea buildings (Sep 11, 2002)

i once read about a tower in russia which was never complete. it was a concrete observation/communication style tower. i think it was over 250m tall!! it was an isolated part of russia that i'd never heard of before. i think the tower is still standing and was once popular with BASE jumpers (they climbed up the scaffolding structure within the tower). the authorites closed access to the tower after a young man fell to his death. there was a web-page showing the death of the young man and the tower itself, but i've forgot where it is? anyone got an idea what/where this tower is?


----------



## james2390 (Mar 31, 2003)

^Sounds pretty interesting!


----------



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

This is the TV Tower Yekaterinburg ( http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0016097 )


----------



## Larma (May 10, 2005)

Very intresting! It feels strange that people just leave construction of building and building stands there many years. When that economic crisis did end? After that they just did not start construction again?


----------



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

Do not forget that many cathedrals as the Dome of Cologne and Ulm Münster were long time incomplete!


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

What a waste. They should just finish them.


----------



## Chad (Oct 10, 2002)

Musta been great tower with glass facade.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Based on the state of this incomplete skyscraper, it may never get finished. Skeletons of skyscrapers who sit abandoned for more than 26 years should get demolished instead of rebuilt/finished. I mean, look at the state of this building! The steel skeleton has probably corroded by now. In this state, we cannot and will not renovate this building. It should end up like that highrise in Tychy.


----------



## Aaglo (Oct 30, 2007)

Wonderful.
If these arn't corroded then they should be allowed to be completed by artists through competition and contest, make it a modern work of art!
So much potential!


----------



## damian89 (Jul 30, 2008)

del


----------



## Fitnessbuff1975 (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks Sobolius to provide the latest information and photos of the building.


weight loss
health and fitness products


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

The building in Krakow will be redeveloped :

*Skeletor To Be Made Flesh At Last*

Cracow's tallest building - or rather construction site - is finally on the brink of rebirth. Dubbed "Szkieletor" after the bony villain in cult cartoon He-Man, the abandoned shell shoots some 93 metres into the sky.

Construction on the tower began in 1975 but ground to a halt six years later, mirroring the economic and political crisis of the communist regime.

Since the fall of the Iron Curtain, numerous concepts have been bandied about for the building, but little progress was made. However, all that changed in 2005 with the arrival of Verity Development, which won a tender for the building late that year.

After much to-ing and fro-ing with Krakow's conservators, a final design has now been approved. The peak of the tower will resemble a cross between London's "Gherkin" and New York's Chrysler building. A hotel is planned for the lower portion of the building, complemented by prestige apartments and offices. A restaurant will crown the top floor, commanding jaw-dropping views over the city.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

^^I should be devastated by that news. Tat old skeletal structure should be aborted before any redevelopment should occur, and that can be a brand-new skyscraper. And are the building's floorplates even structurally sound?


----------



## Gatsby (Feb 13, 2003)

^^The structure has been tested to be sound. However, recently the developer has suggested that some "rusty" parts need to be replaced. While they cannot demolish it completely, because they wouln't get a permit for that height any more, I still think there are ways nad means to make it more or less brand-new


----------



## jasonbill (Nov 4, 2010)

Here is some more information about the building. 

Szkieletor (Skeletor) is the unofficial name of a 94 metre high-rise building in Kraków, Poland, originally intended to become the headquarters of the Main Technical Organization (Naczelna Organizacja Techniczna). The construction of the building was started in 1975, but was stopped in 1981 because of economic constraints.

Palm Springs DUI Lawyer
Palm Springs DUI


----------

